# Sore throat.. seeking home remedies..



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just sore and not scratchy thankfully. It's that time of year again for colds and flus. >.<; 

I'm using camomile tea with honey right now. Any other recommends that have worked for all of you?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I always swallow a couple swords when my throat hurts


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Fire. No more throat.

Ginger tea with honey. Steep fresh ginger for 5 minutes, add some honey. It's got bite.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I tried some aloe vera thingy once last year and worked. I just did a good search on sore throat and aloe.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

when i'm sick i usually eat something really spicy. the germs don't like it. other than that i was going to recomend ginger tea but someone already has.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Ginger tea with honey. Steep fresh ginger for 5 minutes, add some honey. It's got bite.


omg ya stuff works like a charm......nasty when it goes down though...:/

instead of honey, you can also try rock sugar.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

oh, you can also gargle salt water. nasty but effective

i am sick too, and so are the kids. it sucks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Go to the doctor we have free health care LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya the salt water is very good  Watch it when you go to the doctor, I would go if it gets worse or lingers longer than a week. 

Just be careful.... I went in for my prenate check up and the waiting room was littered with super sick people.. D: And they don't use the masks or the hand sanitizers! lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Go to the doctor we hae free health care LOL


Uh... no. I pay for it with my taxes. Most people think it's free health care. Not digging on you as I feel that was a light comment.

Also I'm not to big on going to the doctor unless I feel it's bad enough to warrant the trip to see one. If I don't clear up in about 4-5 days and it keeps getting worst after then, then yah I'll have the doc give me a check.



> Ciddian Ya the salt water is very good Watch it when you go to the doctor, I would go if it gets worse or lingers longer than a week.
> 
> Just be careful.... I went in for my prenate check up and the waiting room was littered with super sick people.. D: And they don't use the masks or the hand sanitizers! lol


I could go the extreme showing up with a resperator (sp?) or my friends Isreali gas mask. It sure would clear the room fast so you can see the doc but unfortunately it has it's side effects as well like people freaking out.   I always carry a small bottle of that hand cleaner with me always. Normally it's with my personal small first aid kit on body. Learned off Surviorman recently that it's also good a fire gel tho I'll have to try that next time with some kindling when I start a charcoal BBQ without using petrol or lighter fluid.



> bluekrissyspikes oh, you can also gargle salt water. nasty but effective
> 
> i am sick too, and so are the kids. it sucks


I normally use listernine 2 times daily as part of my oral hygine but when it comes to being sick with the sore throat I up it more. Yah the alchohal burns to some but I'm used to it. I migh try the salt water as a change of pace to the normal sting of the listerine. Maybe it's in my head but I think the last few times I got sore/scratchy throats I think the listerine healed me up faster but I could be wrong as some other factors came into play like ample liquids in the system to help flush system and more rest.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitch said:


> omg ya stuff works like a charm......nasty when it goes down though...:/
> 
> instead of honey, you can also try rock sugar.


Ginger - check
Honey - check
Rock sugar - I think I have bar sugar (same thing?)

I'll try that. I find the last few times that hot Camomile (sp?) tea with honey also worked but more the hot water to numb the throat so you can swallow without the pain so you can at least have that ~10-20mins to sleep without the throat acting up again so you can rest and let the body do it's natural fighting for you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The hot camomile is very nice  I can't use those numbing sprays myself so I usually rely on nice tea's or such. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

honey does that better than camomile. Especially if it's got some botulism in it - seriously. 

If you have a sore throat yoghurt also helps I find. Cools it down nicely and isn't abrasive or hard to swallow and coats the throat nicely.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

another one that helps, is 3 tablespoons of Manuka Honey (dark thick honey- health food store)....then a cup of tea (nothing added, black tea - any kind) with a spoonful of that stirred into it....

that plus oregano oil drops on your tongue helps for the "cold/sore throat"


switching "any tea" to the ginger tea will help as well ...


My Girlfriend is in school to become a Naturopathic Doctor, so I'm learning lots as well (only 1.5 months of the next 4 years are done ... lol)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*home remedies for dry cough?*

Just tried the ginger & honey drink. Nice bite to it if you upt a lot of ginger in it. Tho my sore throat cleared about 2 days ago.

How the system is into a dry cough like a cough every 10 seconds. Hard to hold down the system to not cough. I've got no yellow-green tapioca marbles or stuck phglem (good goddess that is the worst experience. >.<;; La pain) but a runny nose and light phlegm that is a very light yellow-green cover.

It's the persistant dry cough that's starting to get to me as you can't really sleep unless you're really tired nodding off but if you try to go to best earlier to get some more rest time for the body to heal up I end up rolling about for 1-2 hrs before even getting any rest.

Anyone know of any home remedies that work for them? I did a google search and seems that honey is good for sore throats and appearlently (sp?) for calming coughs in combination with some lemon.

I might end up going with the Ricola lozages or if it's bad buy and I can't take it any more a off the shelf medication. Tho I prefer to avoid any off the shelf drugs if I can.

Man.. I should be buying up stock in Kleenex this year. I think I may be clearing 2 boxes a week with all the hot liquids I'm taking hoping to flush the system of this cold.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

if you decide to medicate yourself i find strepsils actually work. they have germ killing stuff in them and they seem to be working better than any of the other ones i've tried


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I like to rely on what I call the "3 Gs" when I'm starting to feel sick.....ginger, garlic and ginseng. Echinacea is also quite good, ime. Increase your Vitamin C (preferably Ester-C) intake too. For persistent coughing, some form of opiate such as codeine might help. Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------

